# World's oldest horse dies



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry if this has already been posted: 

World's oldest horse dies: Made it to 120 in human years - Portland Top News | Examiner.com

When anybody asks me what age a horse can live to, I tend to say 20 - 30 depending on their care - but 51!?! What a life!









The world's oldest horse died at the age of 51 last month in Essex, England, Daily Mail reports March 6. That equates to 120 years of age in human years. Shayne was a liver chestnut gelding that was an Irish Draught-Thoroughbred cross. Shayne was a healthy horse and suffered mild arthritis until it finally prevented him from being able to use his legs. He was put to sleep on Feb. 22.

Shayne spent his years at Remus Memorial Horse Sanctuary. He was turned out in a large field up to five hours a day to graze and exercise. Even in his final years, he was a horse full of spirit -- trotting around the pasture with his ears perked up.

The Guinness Book of World Records invited Remus to submit an application for Shayne being the world's oldest horse, but since he wasn't a purebred, there weren't any registration papers on him. So, Remus declined since there wasn't proof his actual birth date. It was determined Shayne's real age based on what information the previous owner had given.

It's believed that Shayne lived to be the world's oldest horse due to his great personality, diet, and the fact he wasn't overworked in his younger years.

Row Green Equine and Pet Crematorium waived the fee for having Shayne cremated.

Although Shayne lived to be 51, a horse that died in 1822 by the name of "Old Billy" lived to be 62


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Impressive, but he was definitely the exception to the rule. 25-35 is the norm for horse lifespans.

Glad they recognized it was time to let him go, and didn't try to hang on.

Pretty obvious he was an oldster from that picture, but I'd never have guessed 51!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aw, what a cutie, 51 is pretty old!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I find his face quite haunting in a way, and I'm glad they did the right thing by him. The other pics I've seen of him are fantastic - he looked full of beans in all of them  Great to see an old boy still enjoy life.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

He has such weord eyes...so big and dark! Wow...51 years old. I've heard of him before, so sad that he died, but he sure had a happy, LONG life!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

just-- WOW!! 

such a pretty liver chestnut too.

The longest living horse i known personally lived to be 44-- i thought that was a long time! .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------

